# Noooo!!!!!!!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, Bailee is now a man, yes, a man. 

I was being a good bird mummy and making up their seven-layer salad for the week when i heard some noises coming from my bedroom...some funny noises. <_< My hands were all covered in veggies so i told Tim to go make sure there wasn't any funny business going on, and sure enough i hear Tim going "Bailee, stop it! Get off her!" I washed my hands and ran up to see that Tim hand swung the door open and Bailee and Cookie were on the rope perch that swings out with it STILL mating!! They weren't going to stop just because Tim told them to!! >.< I went over and got Bailee to step up onto my finger (yes, straight from Cookie's back) and while Cookie looked a little disappointed that her plot to get eggs had been interrupted, Bailee was sat on my finger with big heart wings and a VERY proud look on his face. He was chattering like a little idiot, i could see he was extremely pleased with himself. 

I am quite upset over this actually, although highly amused at the same time! I was really counting on Cookie continuing to think Bailee's a massive loser so that there was no mating and, in turn, no eggs. Now they've got 6-8 hrs every weekday of uninterupted "romance". Poor Gracie! I wouldn't want to be room mate to those guys either.  Let's start taking bets, how long before the first egg...? Little devils.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww Bea, you can't stop the tide, time and nature. There will be a flutter of tiny wings soon. lol.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Nope, no way, not a chance.  Some gene's should NEVER be passed on and Bailee's are most certainly in that category. :rofl: I wouldn't curse any poor innocent babies with "the stupid gene".


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Well it was only a matter of time before Cookie gave in to his advances


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I didn't think she would lower her standards like that though.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Lets hope Gracie doesn't lower her standards as well :lol:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It was all Cookie's fault, she took advantage of Bailee's stupidity!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I did catch her waving her butt in the air at Bailee the other day, but he didn't react other than to keep singing at her.  That's what i was hoping would continue.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

awww it's always the ones we least expect


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I guess it was bound to happen sometime, Dirty birds


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lol it,s all cookies fault she wanted it so bad 
and you don,t no how long they been at it could be a couple days now


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I know!! Bailee seemed to have his technique pretty well perfected, so either he's not as stupid as he seems or today isn't the first time they've been up to no good. I might have to set up a tiel spy cam.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Been up to no good behind your backs have they, the naughty birdies! Lets hope Cookie comes to her senses, and tries to stay away a little bit!! :lol:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It was only a matter of time...hehe...I can just imagine Bailee afterwards looking all proud..oh boy...I doubt it was their first time. Hey, who can blame them...they are super comfortable, have a great mommy, great food...Bailee just grew on her...she must have been tired of getting denied by the budgies...


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

she may have been making the budgies jealous were they watching lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

oh bea, babies on the way lol. This sounds a lot like the budgies. Peek seems to have the stupid gene with girls. never really flirts with them and is a pretty quiet male but yets he's the one in the room now having a blast trying his very best to get lilly to lay eggs lol.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

sammy2850 said:


> she may have been making the budgies jealous were they watching lol


Nope, separate room of the house.  Although she still followed Ozzie everywhere while they were out of the cage, i caught her sitting next to him with her head tilted for a scratch for about 5 mins before Ozzie flew away from her. :lol:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

*grumbles* They were just at it again. Bailee doesn't have to look so darn pleased with himself.  I ran up and interupted their fun as soon as i heard Cookie's little tweeps which can only mean one thing.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe...you spoiled their fun!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think you need a tiel cam  Bad birds


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lol you no there is going to be a time when your not going to catch them

mom and dad of the 2 gorgious budgies were at it again today i habe 6 people that want the 2 babies and today while at petsmart i checked the english budgies and they want 49 dollars eachi paid 50 for sparkles


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol. Bailee is a little devil!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

There is no stopping him!  Lol! :lol:


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Bea I have some fake eggs if you need them


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Bea's going to be a granny!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh shhhhh.  I'm sure i don't actually need to say it, but if i see eggs i will be darn tempted to let them keep them. And not that i was thinking about it or anything, *cough*, but i could get normal greys, pieds, cinnamon pieds, cinnamons, and lutinos.  ....not that i was thinking about it. <_<


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ummm dad mom i need a nest box lol


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

oh come on granny-to-be.... we want baby tiel piccies!!..

awwwww a baby Bailee.....I can´t say baby Cookie unless daddy Bailee is split WF....


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

huskymom said:


> awwwww a baby Bailee.....I can´t say baby Cookie unless daddy Bailee is split WF....


Which he's sadly not unless his parents were hiding something sneaky and passed the sneaky gene onto Bailee-kins.  Aww, then i could get a WF cinny pied.  But, nope, still not commited one way or the other. Just sorely tempted.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Oh shhhhh.  I'm sure i don't actually need to say it, but if i see eggs i will be darn tempted to let them keep them. And not that i was thinking about it or anything, *cough*, but i could get normal greys, pieds, cinnamon pieds, cinnamons, and lutinos.  ....not that i was thinking about it. <_<


Variety is the spice of life  Mabey they would get the smart gene from their Mom


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Oh shhhhh.  I'm sure i don't actually need to say it, but if i see eggs i will be darn tempted to let them keep them. And not that i was thinking about it or anything, *cough*, but i could get normal greys, pieds, cinnamon pieds, cinnamons, and lutinos.  ....not that i was thinking about it. <_<


Oh the endless possibilities!


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

Bea ash couldnt stand koori she would bite him caught them doing it too last week now i have put a box in the cage they are both working it ,coming and going out of it sometimes they both in together i know when they are its quite so all the best with your two


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Grandma Bea,

I think Bailee isn't as stupid as he was letting on. (Is he smiling?)



The babies would be beautiful.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I still can't make up my mind, which is silly. I just think that if they actually laid the egg i would run out and get a nest box, but for now i'm just being indecisive. I went and looked at tiel nest boxes yesterday, i might go buy one today...might.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

But the cute and adorable-ness of baby tiels would just be too much to give up!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Didn't buy a nest box. Changed my mind again.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh bea, You may want to buy it just to be safe lol. I mean you never know what can happy in the matter of them mating a few times. Also. think of all those little tiels in little pinnies and looking ever so cute. I mean, if you don't want it to happened you could end up having to buy another cage to house him in so it don't happen and you all know we want to see some pics of babies lol.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I say go buy one!!.....

baby eggies/tiels need one......*making sad eyesand pouty mouth*


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is a treat for you bea this is stretches egg and stretch








then look what you may get now these are cute are they not

to turn into this


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh Bea  You are too indecisive about this!

After the talk we had, you know my feelings on the matter. And I truely think you should let them breed, just once if you'd like. What is so bad about them breeding? If we really think about it. You give them amazing care, they are spoiled wrotten, and are apparently in love. Well.. it seems like it lol. I know you would regret not breeding if you decide not to, and if you do breed you will be happy you did it, for various reasons 

I think you should go out and get them that box! 

Kirby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well they're mating right now, i can hear them, but i feel 99% sure i will not be letting them breed. It has never been a plan of mine and i feel like i would be doing it too much on impulse. What's the first thing we tell newbies when their birds mate? "All birds will mate, it's instinct, it comes down to whether YOU want babies." - and i'm not convinced i do.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, if you choose not to let them have their clutch be prepared for more tries since they will keep at it. Change around everything in their cage and their location if you can as well.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I can understand your hesitation. It all happened pretty fast. I would be worried about finding them good homes, I would also think about all the tiels out there that don't have good homes or are up for adoption. It would (for me at least) be really hard to let the babies go. What ever you decide should be best for you


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

if you are not completely sure.... then don´t.... sometimes our hearts want one thing but the brains has a better idea.......

maybe it´s your subconcious letting you know it´s not quite the time yet, they might be ready but you are not....

when it´s time you´ll know and allow them to do so later on if at all...

anyway best of luck either you change your mind or not....  keep us posted anyhow


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I will, i've just listened to them mating again.  They're so ... frisky.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They're sure going at it....I'll be here for you no matter what you decide.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep it all comes down to what you want!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, I'm sure you know what you are doing Bea. If you don't want the patter of tiny tiel toes, you know the routine.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

check this thread
http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2498


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

huskymom said:


> check this thread
> http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2498


Hehe, i was just about to post that link here.  You beat me to it.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Yay! You'll have little tiels running around soon!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

huskymom said:


> check this thread
> http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2498






Yeah, I found that thread after I posted here.


----------

